# Wie viele Festplatten an einem Kabelstrang?



## Shutterfly (22. April 2016)

Moin moin,

zur Sicherheit möchte ich kurz einmal nachfragen, bevor mir irgendwas um die Ohren fliegt. Folgende Szenario:

- Ein Server wird aufgebaut, nur eine i3-6100 CPU, keine GPU
- Netzteil ist ein STRAIGHT POWER 10 | 400W
- An einen Kabelstrang sollen vier 3,5" SATA-Festplatten (Western Digital Red 2TB) geklemmt werden

Dabei handelt es sich um das untere Kabel, wo die 4 SATA-Anschlüsse vorhanden sind



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Später sollen ggf. vier weitere SATA-Platten nachgerüstet werden. Diese müssen dann über das vorletzte Kabel mit einem zusätzlichen "Verteilerkabel" verbunden werden. Dieses Verteilerkabel soll dann einfach an einen Molex-Anschluss und vier weitere SATA-Platten bedienen, z.B. solch eines BitFenix Adapter , 2  cm weiss/schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

An dem vorletzten Kabel hängen dann jedoch schon eine SSD sowie drei 120mm Lüfter.

Nun ist für mich die Frage: Töte ich damit das Netzteil? Vor allem wenn alle Festplatten gleichzeitig anlaufen sollen? Kaltstart vom Server, etc.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (22. April 2016)

Töten nicht, da dein Netzteil sämtliche wichtigen Schutzschaltungen besitzt. 
Allerdings kann's sein, das dann einfach eine Platte nicht anläuft bzw. das Kabel defekt wird und dabei eventuell die angesteckte Hardware einen Schaden nimmt.
Ist ja nicht ohne, was du da vorhast.  

Edit:
Du hast doch am vorletzten Kabel 2x Sata schon dran. Die anderen beiden HDD (Molex) Stecker kannst du dann per HDD-Sata Adapter nutzen.


----------



## Shutterfly (22. April 2016)

Defekt der Hardware wäre fatal, daher gehe ich nun lieber auf Nummer sicher..

Bislang sind mir auch keine Kabel bekannt, wo ich von 6 Pin auf Molex komme, da ich sonst einen PCIe-Strang einfach für Festplatten missbrauchen könnte. Bislang habe ich nur 2x Molex zu 6 Pin gefunden. Ich gebe jedoch auch zu noch nicht intensiv geschaut zu haben.

Das wollte ich dann angehen, wenn sich meine Bedenken bzgl. der Überlastung bekräftigen.


----------



## Abductee (22. April 2016)

Mit einem guten Sicherheitspolster inklusive kannst du mit einem Anlaufstrom von 2A pro HDD rechnen.
Das BQ E10 400W hat drei Rails mit je 18A und verwendet sehr gute 16-AWG-Drähte.
V1: SATA + 24Pin
V2: CPU P8
V3: PCIe 1+2

Mit 8 HDD`s bist du bei 16A Anlaufstrom (inklusive Sicherheitspolster von ca. 0,25A pro HDD)
Das sollte sich schon ausgehen.
Du hast ja zusätzlich noch ca. 20% Überlastpolster für den Anlauf.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (22. April 2016)

So etwas hier meinte ich:
2x Original! DELOCK Adapter Power SATA HDD2x zu 4Pin-St 10cm (Im Original Delock Poly Bag):Amazon.de:Küche & Haushalt

Edit:
OK, praktisch das selbe was du schon vorhast.


----------

